# Συναυλίες στο φεστιβάλ Νεολαίας Συνασπισμού.



## Elsa (Sep 23, 2008)

Φοίβος Δεληβοριάς, Χαΐνηδες, Μάρθα Φριντζήλα, Mode Plagal, Χειμερινοί Κολυμβητές και πολλοί άλλοι, συμμετέχουν με συναυλίες τους στο φεστιβάλ της Νεολαίας Συνασπισμού, που γίνεται στο Πεδίο του Άρεως, στις 26,27 και 28 Σεπτεμβρίου. 
Το πλήρες πρόγραμμα εδώ.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 23, 2008)

Προφανώς ο καθένας βλέπει αυτά που αρέσουν στον ίδιο, οπότε δεν μπορώ να μην αναφέρω τα DJ sets από Coldcut και Herbaliser και εμφανίσεις από Cast-a-Blast και τους νεαρούς και ταλαντούχους Ska Bangies. (Όλα αυτά την Παρασκευή.)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 23, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Προφανώς ο καθένας βλέπει αυτά που αρέσουν στον ίδιο



Ε, ναι, αυτά τα άφησα για τους πιο αρμόδιους...και νεότερους ασφαλώς. Μην τα θέλετε και όλα στο πιάτο!


----------

